# Application appareil photo reste bloquée



## thebreakofdawn (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Alors voilà depuis quelques temps je n'arrive plus à utiliser l'application appareil photo de mon ipod touch, soit elle reste bloquée sur l'objectif fermé ou alors elle s'ouvre et au lieu de voir l'image que je veux prendre je vois un écran noir. J'ai donc téléchargé une application qui s'appelle Playface et elle fonctionne!j'arrive à prendre des photos avec. J'ai donc restauré mon ipod touch 4G mais toujours le meme problème, j'ai fait un reboot et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas! comment faire je ne suis pas très fort?


----------



## sebhug (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

tu peux essayer d'aller dans réglages --> général --> réinitialiser -->réinitialiser tous les réglages (cela n'efface pas le contenu de l'appareil, seulement les mots de passe saisis dans les réglages tels que iCloud, iMessage etc... et peut être aussi le fond d'écran)

PS: Attention à ne pas te tromper de bouton, effacer les réglages et contenu est juste en-dessous, dans ce cas-la tu perdrais toutes tes données.


----------

